# Where have you all been in this world?



## jamesb (Dec 8, 2007)

Well, after the post about what we all do for a living outside of BBQ, I thought it would be interesting to see what countries you all have had the opportunity to visit... Working in the travel industry I have had many great experiences in a bunch of countries... Most of my travels have been business related, but when schedules allow, I like to take my family along...

In no particular order, I have been fortunate to have visited the following...

Canada
Mexico
Panama
Chile
Peru
Dominican Republic
Netherlands
Netherlands Antilles
Jamaica
Italy
France
United Kingdom
Ireland
Belgium
Switzerland
Vietnam
China
Japan
Turkey
Argentina
India
Barbados
Poland
Grenada
Germany
Greece
Venezuela
Australia
New Zealand
Brazil
Spain
Columbia
Costa Rica
Norway
Denmark
Sweden
Finland
Austria
Israel
Kuwait
Portugal
Poland
Morocco
Singapore
Korea
Taiwan
Philippines
Hong Kong
Ecuador
Aruba
Bermuda

There may be a couple of more that I'm forgetting... The one place that I really want to go to, but have never been is Egypt... My favorite country to visit? Italy! Already on the calendar for next year is a few weeks in Moscow!

James.


----------



## ds7662 (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow! That is quite an impressive list.
I have been out of the Country to Just Mexico and the Bahamas.
I have been to most of the lower 48 states.
Also been to every county and city in my home state here. 
I know so many people who live somewhere and never see where you live and what it has to offer.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Dec 8, 2007)

All expenses paid year long vacation to Vietnam 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, R&R to Hong Kong and Taiwan. Also Guam and Thailand
48 of  the states including Alaska and Hawaii 

James, when you were in those countries on business did you get time to site see and enjoy them some?


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow, quite a list

For me it is Mexico, Canada, Bahamas/Caribean,  Spain, Italy, Germany, Azores (Part of Portugal if I remember correctly), Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, UAE.

Mexico, Canada, and Bahamas were by choice........the rest were courtesy of our fine government.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 8, 2007)

USA
Canada
New Jersey


----------



## brianj517 (Dec 8, 2007)

I went to the planet Michigan, once, for an Ohio State football game...
seemed like an entirely different solar sytem to me...


----------



## smokin for life (Dec 8, 2007)

Been around the world twice, thanks to the U.S. Navy. But to be honest...
THERE"S NO PLACE LIKE THE GOOD OLE U.S.A.


----------



## sisco (Dec 8, 2007)

Can't top the first list but here goes:
Mexico
Japan
Hong Kong
Philippines
Taiwan
Guam
Singapore
Thailand
Australia
Korea

All courtesy of the US Navy.


----------



## dingle (Dec 8, 2007)

Well this will be quite boring compared to prior lists but...Canada, Mexico, and several places in the carribean that the cruise ships I was on had stopped at for a while. I have taken three cruises. Two western and one eastern carribean cruises.


----------



## ozark rt (Dec 8, 2007)

I've been to:
Boston
Charleston
Dayton
Louisiana
Washington
Houston
Kingston
Texarkana
Monterey
Ferriday
Santa Fe
Tallapoosa
Glen Rock
Black Rock
Little Rock
Oskaloosa
Tennessee
Tinnesay
Chicopee
Spirit Lake
Grand Lake
Devil's Lake
Crater Lake

For Pete's Sake
I've been everywhere, man


----------



## jamesb (Dec 10, 2007)

Blackhawk, first of all, THANK YOU for your service to our country!

I've been very fortunate in that when we travel we are usually working with the folks who are local. It is amazing that if they hear that it your first time in their home country that they want you to see what it is all about... Most of the time, we get to see things on the 'local' level and not the touristy trends. If it is my first time to a place, I usually schedule a day or two to get out and see what it is all about. Love to experience the local culture and cuisine.

During the summer months or when the kids are out of school, and if the place is interesting and/or has a good cultural/history I try to schedule vacation time around the trip and fly the wife and kids in... my kids have been to most of the hot vacation spots and have got to see a lot of this world (amazing how small the world becomes after a while)... Just this past year we all got to spend Easter in Rome... It was an amazing time! Southern Baptists in the heart of Catholic country! We even did the Easter Mass at Saint Peter's Square...

There are still some places that I will not take the family but not many...

There is too much travel and too much time away from the wife and kids, but...

James.


----------



## scotty (Dec 10, 2007)

Canada-Mexico-Puerto Rico- florida and BROOKLYN.

 Last week I went to miami


----------



## rip (Dec 10, 2007)

Does canada count???


----------



## wilson (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry, I can't resist all little Johnny Cash for this one: 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I was totin my pack along the long dusty Winnamucka road
When along came a semi with a high canvas covered load
If your goin' to Winnamucka, Mack with me you can ride
And so I climbed into the cab and then I setteled down inside
He asked me if I'd seen a road with so much dust and sand
And I said, "Listen! I've traveled every road in this here land!"

I've been everywhere, man
I've been everywhere, man
Crossed the deserts bare, man
I've breatherd the mountain air, man
Travel - I've had my share, man
I've been everywhere

I've been to:
Reno
Chicago
Fargo
Minnesota
Buffalo
Toronto
Winslow
Sarasota
Whichta
Tulsa
Ottowa
Oklahoma
Tampa
Panama
Mattua
LaPaloma
Bangor
Baltimore
Salvador
Amarillo
Tocapillo
Pocotello
Amperdllo

I'm a Killer
I've been everywhere, man
I've been everywhere, man
Crossed the deserts bare, man
I've breatherd the mountain air, man
Travel - I've had my share, man
I've been everywhere

I've been to:
Boston
Charleston
Dayton
Lousiana
Washington
Houston
Kingston
Texas (County)
Monterey
Fairaday
Santa Fe
Tollaperson
Glen Rock
Black Rock
Little Rock
Oskaloussa
Tennessee
Tinnesay
Chickapee
Spirit Lake
Grand Lake
Devil's Lake
Crater Lake

For Pete's Sake
I've been everywhere, man
I've been everywhere, man
Crossed the deserts bare, man
I've breatherd the mountain air, man
Travel - I've had my share, man
I've been everywhere

I've been to:
Louisville
Nashville
Knoxville
Omerback
Shereville
Jacksonville
Waterville
Costa Rock
Richfield
Springfield
Bakersfield
Shreveport
Hakensack
Cadallic
Fond du Lac
Davenport
Idaho
Jellico
Argentina
Diamondtina
Pasadena
Catalina

See What I Mean
I've been everywhere, man
I've been everywhere, man
Crossed the deserts bare, man
I've breatherd the mountain air, man
Travel - I've had my share, man
I've been everywhere

I've been to:
Pittsburgh
Parkersburg
Gravelburg
Colorado
Ellisburg
Rexburg
Vicksburg
Eldorado
Larimore
Adimore
Habastock
Chadanocka
Shasta
Nebraska
Alaska
Opalacka
Baraboo
Waterloo
Kalamazoo
Kansas City
Souix City
Cedar City
Dodge City

What A Pity
I've been everywhere, man
I've been everywhere, man
Crossed the deserts bare, man
I've breatherd the mountain air, man
Travel - I've had my share, man
I've been everywhere


----------



## shellbellc (Dec 10, 2007)

USA most of the states
Okinawa, Japan - USMC
South Korea - USMC
Saudi Arabia - USMC
Kuwait - USMC
Germany - USMC
Mexico - USAIR
Canada - big old bus


----------



## goat (Dec 10, 2007)

At least 3/4 of the lower 48, Mexico, Bahamas, New Zealand.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 10, 2007)

Most of the U.S., Hawaii was one of my favorites, Mexico, Canada, the Bahamas. That's about it.
Would love to go to New Zealand, Scotland and the Orkney Islands.


----------



## navionjim (Dec 10, 2007)

64 countries andd all 50 states. Hay I was a pilot.....


----------



## smokin' meat (Dec 10, 2007)

around the world twice and then some thanks to a 6 year all expense paid  vacation with my uncle SAM. and 46 of the 50 states


----------



## richtee (Dec 10, 2007)

Not physically many places. But in Heaven, next to my smoker with a butt, brisket or ribs magically transporting me to taste Nirvana!


----------



## starsfaninco (Dec 10, 2007)

Hong Kong
Singapore
Dubai X3
Subic Bay, Philippines
Cebu
Abu Dhabi
Mexico
Canada
Guantanamo Bay, Cuba
about 30 of the 50 states

Most all via US Navy (CVN-72, and LST-1192)

KE


----------



## crewdawg52 (Dec 10, 2007)

Lived in Texas (Ft Worth and Lubbock), Michigan (Marquette and currently in Brighton), Hawaii, and Alaska.  Have stepped foot in every state in the Union.  









Have visited (some not by choice) Canada, Mexico, Bahamas, Jamacia, Antigua, US Virgin Islands, British Virgin Islands, England, Germany, Italy, Netherlands, India, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, Azores, Panama, Japan, Korea, China, Indonesia, Hong Kong, Singapore, Guam, Saipan, and The Philippines.  

I think that's it.


----------



## jamesb (Dec 11, 2007)

Well, THANKS to everyone for your service to our country!!!

Navionjim,

Who did ya fly for?

James.


----------



## gooose53 (Dec 11, 2007)

Only been to Canada, Mexico, Germany, France and a few islands east of Florida.  My wife has been to many more than me.  Lookiing forward to adding to the list once retired .... in a few short years!!!!!


----------



## goat (Dec 11, 2007)

Crewdog, did you ever see a sandstorm in Lubbock??  That is about 100 miles North of my home place.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Dec 11, 2007)

Do one legged ducks swim in circles!......... Heck yeah.  Seen many of them.  And with the windows down while away from the apartment.  The worst one was when I was umping an intramural softball game during a beautiful spring day.  Then out from the west came half of New Mexico.... and yes, the windows were down..

BTW, 100 miles south of Lubbock is either Midland / Odessa, or  Big Spring.  I think.


----------



## goat (Dec 11, 2007)

Big Spring is it, Crewdog. Folks do not believe that it gets so dark, the street lights come on.


----------



## flash (Dec 11, 2007)

Well, my brother always told me that I live in the best country in the world. He's traveled all over the world working and visiting for our Government. Me, I took his advice. All up and down the eastern seaboard, North into Canada and South to Key West. Several trips to Oregon and California. Only time I went further south was to Costa Rica when he was living there for several years.


----------



## cman95 (Dec 11, 2007)

Guam
Nam
Thailand
Laos...shhh don't tell anyone
UK
France
Portugal
South Africa
Angola
Cabinda
Nambia
China
Indonesia
California...???


----------



## blackhawk19 (Dec 11, 2007)

Laos huh, yeah just like I was never in Cambodia in 1968


----------



## idahobeekeeper (Dec 12, 2007)

My travels - courtesy of Uncle and the USAF:

Crete, Greece - 2 years
Germany, visited/vacation
England, 500 bed contingency hospital during DS
Ireland - actually just the international terminal at Shannon
Egypt - Sat on the runway at Cairo east while the Saudi's took their time deciding if we could overfly their sandbox
Bahrain - Op Southern Watch
Italy - all work, no play and both times only at night!
Azores
Stopped in Paris, but was cold, foggy, rainy, so I don't count that since it was just in the terminal at de Gaul

Enjoyed all the places we actually got to spend some time.  Now would like to go back to Greece and spend a couple of weeks - they do some great smoking there with olive wood btw.  Wanna actually spend some time in Ireland and visit Germany again.

Visted most regions of the use, but have missed two that I dearly want to visit - Alaska (planning for summer '08), and New England area.  For some reason, I never made it north of NYC.

Have lived in Montana (native), Texas, North Dakota, Maryland, Illinois, Colorado, and now Idaho.  Short trips to a goodly number of the states - most of the west has been covered, some of the north central states, most of the midwest, some of the southeast, and Hawai'i.

And yes, there's no place like home...

Ken


----------



## navionjim (Jan 14, 2008)

I was with Alaska Air Group on the West coast, Horizon Air for 17 years, worked in several positions. Mostly on my knees, chuckle chuckle. Several po-dunk outfits in the gulf states and Crib isles before that. Now with the biggest carrier in Houston whom I can't mention cause I'm still stuck here!


----------



## peculiarmike (Jan 14, 2008)

You know, James........... no one likes a showoff.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I have to agree about Italy. Loved it.
USA
Canada
Italy
France
Spain
Greece
Malta
Sardinia
Gibralter
Sicily
Cuba
Bahamas
The Ozarks


----------

